# Good Day at Sun Glow Pier



## fllee (Jul 7, 2005)

Fished Sun Glow Pier yesterday (4/4/09) with my son. After a quick breakfast at the restaurant, we were fishing by 1030. A few fish were being caught - saw a flounder, one black drum and spadefish coming up. Parking attendant said things were better earlier in the day with bluefish and spanish mackeral coming over the rail (you should have been here earlier syndrome). 

Around 1:00 things started getting better and stayed steady until we left around 5:00 We caught 6 nice sized Black Drum and several groups around us also caught anywhere from 1 to 5 per group. Also saw one door mat sized flounder and several sheepshead come up in the pier nets. 

Lots of rays patroling around the pier as well, and several of us had to break off after snagging one. 

All in all, an extremely pleasant day with a whole pier of friendly, courteous, and helpful folks who had never met before having a very good time. 

Fllee


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Very nice. You did alot better than me, I couldn't hook a fish to save my life today. Not even the baitfish were cooperating.

Mmmmm, black drum.:beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work. Congrats.


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

fllee said:


> Fished Sun Glow Pier yesterday (4/4/09) with my son. After a quick breakfast at the restaurant, we were fishing by 1030. Fllee


Did you happen to get in their weekly Sat morning tourny? It pays fairly well some weekends.


----------



## fllee (Jul 7, 2005)

HDW2 said:


> Did you happen to get in their weekly Sat morning tourny? It pays fairly well some weekends.


Didn't even know they had one. Actually, it is the first we have been there in a long long time. Just the camaraderie and enjoyment was worth every penny.
Fllee


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Wow spadefish allready.. Nice!


----------



## SnapperHunter26 (Apr 28, 2009)

HDW2 said:


> Did you happen to get in their weekly Sat morning tourny? It pays fairly well some weekends.


Wait...what kind of tourney? tell me more!


----------



## HDW2 (Feb 15, 2009)

SnapperHunter26 said:


> Wait...what kind of tourney? tell me more!


Those that wish to get in the tourney pay some extra $$ into a kitty. Biggest fish by noon wins. Check with the parking lot attendant when you pull in. He can give you better particulars. Mostly locals get in but everyone is welcome to.


----------

